# Thoughts on collecting swarms at or near sunset?



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

How long had they been there and what did people do to them before you showed up?


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Once you get your first sting, the alarm pheromone is on you. Smells like bananas. The other bees hone in on that smell and will continue to locate you. 
Two different swarms means two different queens most often. 
Sounds like to me that you caught them at a bad time. Like jw stated. Weather plays a major factor in bee behavior as well.
Make sure to keep a small spray bottle of rubbing alcohol in your bee collection arsenal. One squirt on the sting site will mask the smell.


----------



## oakhillsmq (Jun 22, 2015)

I was told by the neighbor that he first saw them on the afternoon high up in his avocado tree (30 feet up). They settled on the sidewalk later in the afternoon. 

I will definitely keep alcohol in my bee box. 

Any ideas how long bee stings take to heal? I have quite a few, but one in particular is sore and very pink. I thought I removed the stinger, but maybe I missed it. or what should I apply to it?


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Many circular swarms on pavement are queenless. And they won't file into a box.


----------



## oakhillsmq (Jun 22, 2015)

Thanks. Makes sense now.


----------



## flyin-lowe (May 15, 2014)

oakhillsmq said:


> I was told by the neighbor that he first saw them on the afternoon high up in his avocado tree (30 feet up). They settled on the sidewalk later in the afternoon.
> 
> I will definitely keep alcohol in my bee box.
> 
> Any ideas how long bee stings take to heal? I have quite a few, but one in particular is sore and very pink. I thought I removed the stinger, but maybe I missed it. or what should I apply to it?


Everyone reacts differently to stings. I got one on top of the head a few weeks ago and 10 minutes later I never knew I was stung unless I touched it. It was not sore and did not itch at all. I have only been stung a few times in my life from honey bees but the stinger has always been on the surface and easily removed. I would think if you can't/didn't see it then it is not there.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Liquid Benedryl. Not to the sting site but a good swig. Don't plan on driving afterwards though.


----------



## loggerjim (Feb 8, 2015)

White distilled vinegar applied to the sting area usually works for me.


----------

